# Image delivery time frame?



## Cinka (Feb 22, 2009)

I've noticed a trend in my clients wanting images turned over in ridiculously low amount of time. I've had some ask for a 24 hour turnaround. I generally quote 1-2 weeks. We all know that the backend work of photography is what takes the longest, but clients don't understand. They think that you just download the pictures and email them. Even still, after a week has passed, I start getting harassed for the images - frequent calls and emails. It's annoying.

Just curious, after the shoot, how long does it take you to go through your images, photoshop (basic) and send? What time frame do you quote your clients?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've told folks to allow up to 7 days for the initial preview images.  After that, they can select the ones they want prints of as well as sizing and special directions (i.e., b/w conversion, selective coloring, etc).  Once I get that back, I promise a 2 week turn around time.  This is for weddings though, and photography is not my FT job.  I could do it in much less time if it were a smaller event like senior portraits or something like that.  Just make sure they know your expectations up front so they have no reason to gripe about it later.  24 hours is crazy as the hangover has not even worn off yet following the event   For proofs though, 7 days should satisfy most people.  I've heard of folks who waited 6+ months to see proofs from their photog when everyone was shooting film.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 22, 2009)

For portraits the time to view is 7 days and time for prints is 2-3 weeks
for a wedding proofs are usually avalible 2 weeks after the event and prints take about 14 days.

The best thing you can do is educate your clients why it takes longer, let them know that there is PP and colour correction to be done, as well pro labs do not do one hour service.....

Just let them know up front the time and there should be no problems


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 22, 2009)

My portrait customers hear a week to ten days for previews, two to three weeks for prints.

My commercial customers hear two to three days for processed files.

I will try to beat all of these deadlines whenever I can.

-Pete


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 24, 2009)

Johnboy2978 said:


> I've told folks to allow up to 7 days for the initial preview images.  After that, they can select the ones they want prints of as well as sizing and special directions (i.e., b/w conversion, selective coloring, etc).  Once I get that back, I promise a 2 week turn around time.  This is for weddings though, and photography is not my FT job.  I could do it in much less time if it were a smaller event like senior portraits or something like that.  Just make sure they know your expectations up front so they have no reason to gripe about it later.  24 hours is crazy as the hangover has not even worn off yet following the event   For proofs though, 7 days should satisfy most people.  I've heard of folks who waited 6+ months to see proofs from their photog when everyone was shooting film.



I don't know where you got this info from, I shot film at weddings then down to the lab, processed and print 7x5 proofs, I then hand printed one enlargement of the couple, framed it, numbered all proofs and placed in preview albums then returned to the venue on the evening and took orders from guests. The proof albums were ready for pickup by the B&G the next day. 

I'm just about to start doing similar with a laptop as I used to do quite well on the evening sales and I expect finished prints to be available within 7 days, otherwise your into the next wedding. H


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 24, 2009)

It depends if it's a wedding or another type of session.  The more pictures, the more time we quote.  I really think your quote of 1-2 weeks is reasonable though.  If people start asking why their prints aren't ready, maybe you could let them know it's because you don't use Walmart to print their pictures, and a professional lab takes a little longer.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 24, 2009)

Johnboy2978 said:


> I've heard of folks who waited 6+ months to see proofs from their photog when everyone was shooting film.



Oh yeah...  I would hear that from time to time.  Most of those guys didn't last long.


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 25, 2009)

Amazing innit, all this modern technology and folk wait weeks for proofs, as far as I'm concerned a proof gets basic levels/curves/saturation/col balance/sharpening and out it goes, all batch action a quick check and your done. H


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 25, 2009)

Flash Harry said:


> Amazing innit, all this modern technology and folk wait weeks for proofs,...



Well...  some of us have other work, other projects going on, not to mention personal lives.  I always chuckle a bit when someone walks through my door and, within seconds, begins to call out, "Hello?," if they don't see somebody right away.  I wonder if they thought I was just sitting there waiting for them to come in.

Anyway, I always give myself a bit of cushion with deadlines.  I prefer getting work done "early" rather than disappointing a customer by taking an extra day.

-Pete


----------



## Overread (Feb 25, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Anyway, I always give myself a bit of cushion with deadlines.  I prefer getting work done "early" rather than disappointing a customer by taking an extra day.
> 
> -Pete



reminds me of Star Trek The Next Generation when Scotty (found preserved in a teleporter) revealed to Gordi (SP) that when ever he gave an estimation for how long something would take he would delibratly add more time to the estimation so that it always looked like he was working extra hard to get the job done.

So the moral is that is better to finish early and have a slightly longer estimation than it is to finish late and promise quick turnarounds
*geek retires from thread*


----------



## craig (Feb 25, 2009)

My clients view the online proofs the next day. Once the images are selected it is 3-5 business days (I try not to work on the weekend) for the finished product.

Love & Bass


----------



## Nikon Nick (Mar 9, 2009)

With portraits, I usually promise 7-10 days for everything. Though my business is relatively fresh. I imagine as I get more business, this will change.

As for anything commercial or event, I have anywhere from next day to 3 days later.


----------



## firebird1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

I usually work this out with the client in the initial contract.  For instance, last weekend I shot a corporate retreat at a museum where the client wanted 12 portraits of the couples attending and a couple of group shots.  The client also needed 5x7 prints of the images and a cd with low rez previews for the website by 9:30 the same night.  Now the event started at 7pm and it was about 20 minutes from the event back to my studio.  I told the client that it would be difficult to accomplish this but we could maybe comprimise.  So instead of the couples arriving at 7 they arrived at 6:45 and by 7:15 the portrait session was over and my assistant and I were breaking down the lighting equipment.    I also told them that normal turnaround is 23 Business days but for same day delivery it would be a 200% surcharge for the prints and CD.  The client agreed and everyone was happy. I always like to spell out everything to the client in either the first contact with them or in the initial contract I send them, that way there are no suprises and everyone remains happy.

Brent McWhirter 
Chimera Photography


----------



## craig (Mar 17, 2009)

Sage advice fo sho!!!! love the Cimera website.

Love & Bass


----------



## firebird1984 (Mar 18, 2009)

craig said:


> Sage advice fo sho!!!! love the Cimera website.
> 
> Love & Bass






Thanks Craig! I really appreciate it!

Brent


----------



## Imaginis (Mar 24, 2009)

Cinka said:


> Just curious, after the shoot, how long does it take you to go through your images, photoshop (basic) and send? What time frame do you quote your clients?



Usually I take 24-48 hours to get the proofs up and another 3-10 days to get the images done, depending if they want digital files or prints. If a client wants a faster turnaround, I do it if I have enough time on my hands. Otherwise, I add a rush charge unless it's a major client.


----------



## jlykins (Mar 25, 2009)

Portrait customers get to view the images right then and there. They get to select which ones (if any) they want special things done(ie. cropped, b&w etc.) then they can make their order right then and there while the excitment of the photoshoot is still fresh in their mind. For weddings we usually talk about a 7 day proof viewing(just to give us time in case we have another event the next day) Then we promise a two week turnaround on all edit and prints.  Another tid bit, we do offer an online viewing but not until the bride and groom come in for the initial proof viewing. We want them to come in and view the images and usually we put together a little slide show with a digital "album" that we can have printed for them. We usually make it our top of the line book with as many images in it as we can. Usually the client looks at it and doesn't want to spend that much, but in the end they do because the just don't want to remove any photos. It is a great money maker.


----------



## Cinka (May 20, 2009)

jlykins said:


> Portrait customers get to view the images right then and there. They get to select which ones (if any) they want special things done(ie. cropped, b&w etc.) then they can make their order right then and there while the excitment of the photoshoot is still fresh in their mind. For weddings we usually talk about a 7 day proof viewing(just to give us time in case we have another event the next day) Then we promise a two week turnaround on all edit and prints.  Another tid bit, we do offer an online viewing but not until the bride and groom come in for the initial proof viewing. We want them to come in and view the images and usually we put together a little slide show with a digital "album" that we can have printed for them. We usually make it our top of the line book with as many images in it as we can. Usually the client looks at it and doesn't want to spend that much, but in the end they do because the just don't want to remove any photos. It is a great money maker.



I like the idea of showing images immediately. It sort of gets it out the way. I've also found that sometimes (rarely) clients don't like the images I like - or they choose one's I'd never choose. Hey, it's their money. 

I think I'll try letting them choose the images they want then and there along with an order form for prints. Makes sense that the excitement about the shoot is still on their minds.


----------

